# What type of people go for vw for minivans?



## v3radis (Feb 23, 2009)

Honestly, is there anything distinctive about people who go for vw for their minivan choice when they have the Sienna, Odyssey and various chrysler minivans?
I mean, seriously, what types of people are looking at and buying the Routan? I mean, if they want a non-traditional manufacturer, isn't Nissan or Subaru a good choice?
I personally think it's the type of people who bought a new beetle, now they need a bigger car.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: What type of people go for vw for minivans? (v3radis)*

great second post.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: What type of people go for vw for minivans? (v3radis)*

I would guess a good number of the people who may have bought Routans are Volkswagen enthusiasts or loyal brand owners.
It may also get people who haven't looked at a Volkswagen previously to come into a dealership and check them out.


----------



## cfeigenbutz (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: What type of people go for vw for minivans? (papa_vw)*

I have a jetta. I have two babies in car seats, so I cannot take anyone else anywhere. Because of this I needed something bigger. I like VW, and even if its only rebadged, I'd rather drive it over those other brands.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: What type of people go for vw for minivans? (v3radis)*

Its my 11th NEW VW, how many NEW VWs have you owned v3radis? Does that answer your question?
v3radis has been a member for 4 days. LOL oh and welcome to the forums, try not to be an ******.











_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 7:21 AM 2-26-2009_


----------



## cotes1999 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: What type of people go for vw for minivans? (v3radis)*

They're also the kind of people who know that most who criticize and belittle are actually trying to draw attention away from their mediocrity. In case anyone who actually thinks you were trying to get actual "Routan Stories" instead of exhibiting your idiocy: 
Mine is that with our Eurovan MV got too expensive to maintain as a 3rd vehicle and with two amazing little boys that deserve a safe & entertained ride, a wife with a small business (shameless plug: http://www.wickedcutechinchillas.com), our closest family 600 miles away and my daily commute of 120 miles I was ready for something more substantial than the 07 NB I was driving after my beloved 03 Passat was wrecked. In a couple years we'll retire the Routan to Weekend & Trip service and go back to a ride that makes my heart jump a little when you goose it the freeway (boy do I miss that Passat......) Ken


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: What type of people go for vw for minivans? (cotes1999)*

Actually its the same people that buy a Jetta instead of a Camry or a Golf instead of a Civic. If somone cant figure that out then they dont get it anyway.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: What type of people go for vw for minivans? (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_Actually its the same people that buy a Jetta instead of a Camry or a Golf instead of a Civic. If somone cant figure that out then they dont get it anyway.


Exactly


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: What type of people go for vw for minivans? (2008cc)*

Here's a twist: I am a hardcore smoker who believes that all hotels and motels will soon become smoke-free. I am also a loyal VW guy. The Routan is the only current VW (Chrysler?) that could function as a camper. I will be camping if and when motels close their doors to smokers. There are of course the old Buses, Vanagons, and Eurovans, but to get a decent one that doesn't have a ton of miles or rust or body damage, you're going to pay at least 15K, anyway. Once used Routans are a few years old and priced around 12K or so, I may look into removing the rear seats and putting in a bed, some sort of table, a cooler, and some sort of heater so I can sleep in it during winter trips as well. That's IF all motels go nonsmoking, that is.....I'm torn between this idea or just buying one of those little 700-lb teardrop trailers and pulling it with my Passat.


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: What type of people go for vw for minivans? (fortysomething)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fortysomething* »_Here's a twist: I am a hardcore smoker who believes that all hotels and motels will soon become smoke-free. I am also a loyal VW guy. The Routan is the only current VW (Chrysler?) that could function as a camper. I will be camping if and when motels close their doors to smokers. There are of course the old Buses, Vanagons, and Eurovans, but to get a decent one that doesn't have a ton of miles or rust or body damage, you're going to pay at least 15K, anyway. Once used Routans are a few years old and priced around 12K or so, I may look into removing the rear seats and putting in a bed, some sort of table, a cooler, and some sort of heater so I can sleep in it during winter trips as well. That's IF all motels go nonsmoking, that is.....I'm torn between this idea or just buying one of those little 700-lb teardrop trailers and pulling it with my Passat. 

What you need is a Sprinter not a Routan.
http://www.creativemobileinter...s.asp








if you are planning to stay overnight in it it better have a bathroom...








smokers paradise...


_Modified by frissen2000 at 9:31 PM 2-28-2009_


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: What type of people go for vw for minivans? (v3radis)*

At this moment I don't know who will buy the Routan, perhaps loyal VW customers.
For me, when it was time to get a MV, the choice was easy, a VW Sharan in Tornado Red. It was cheap, available and in an awesome color, besides we liked VW's.
Right now, I don't know, VW is not making for me.


----------



## Kris* (May 2, 2009)

*people that don't like vans...*

What kind of people go for VWV? people like me, who don't like vans.
i never liked the idea of owning a van, until Volkswagen.
i don't like to go where the crowd goes...
Most people i know with 3 kids go for Honda or Toyota. They don't even consider anything else when they need a van. We waited four years to buy a van, only after we found an alternative choice - namely Volkswagen.
Now my family has the space of a van without feeling like having a van, if that makes sense...








Kris @iamthat.tk


----------



## Vdubmk2_3 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: What type of people go for vw for minivans? (papa_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papa_vw* »_I would guess a good number of the people who may have bought Routans are Volkswagen enthusiasts or loyal brand owners.

We are the also the people who said we would never buy a van and then along came the Routan we went and checked it out at the dealership and we love it. So we went back and picked one up and we have been happy ever since!


----------



## Kris* (May 2, 2009)

*Routan is my type*


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan is my type (Kris*)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Routan is my type (Kris*)*

Kris, that silver Routan looks great in the photo. The lighting is perfect.
Sounds like you're having a blast with your new Volkswagen too. They're kind of habit forming. Sure I've owned other makes, but I've pretty much always had at least one VW in the driveway.


----------



## brendan0198 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: people that don't like vans... (Kris*)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kris** »_What kind of people go for VWV? people like me, who don't like vans.
i never liked the idea of owning a van, until Volkswagen.
i don't like to go where the crowd goes...
Most people i know with 3 kids go for Honda or Toyota. They don't even consider anything else when they need a van. We waited four years to buy a van, only after we found an alternative choice - namely Volkswagen.
*Now my family has the space of a van without feeling like having a van, if that makes sense...







*
Kris @iamthat.tk
 
X2


_Modified by brendan0198 at 1:17 AM 5-26-2009_


----------



## Kris* (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Routan is my type (papa_vw)*

_ "Kris, that silver Routan looks great in the photo. The lighting is perfect. 
Sounds like you're having a blast with your new Volkswagen too. They're kind of habit forming. Sure I've owned other makes, but I've pretty much always had at least one VW in the driveway." _ 
Thanks, i thought this was a nice color also, what do you think?


----------



## Kris* (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Routan is my type (2008cc)*

This was taken a bit earlier - notice the changes in tone - same camera/settings


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Routan is my type (Kris*)*

Yup, the antiqua blue is pretty eye-catching. They had one in that color in the showroom a few weeks ago when I had my VW Passat in for service.


----------



## Kris* (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Routan is my type (papa_vw)*

Yeah, i saw your earlier post on that - we liked the blue at first.
Then we thought silver was classy and showed the subtle lines better - also seemed blend well with the chrome trimmings and gray interior, variations of the same tone. 
Any opinions on how different colors look on Routan?


----------



## Badge56 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Routan is my type (Kris*)*

Well I just purchased a white one with the cream interior.... Looks real classy..
Almost got the black one..


----------



## Kris* (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Routan is my type (Badge56)*

got a pic?


----------



## Badge56 (May 27, 2009)

I pick it up on Friday. Will try and send some pics next week.


----------



## ntotrr (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: What type of people go for vw for minivans? (v3radis)*

What type of person wants a Routan? I'm pushing 50 years old and have two grown kids. Only the 18 year-old is still at home. I bought our first minivan, a Kia Sedona, six years ago and put over 100,000 troulbe-free miles on it. My kids were fairly old when I bought the Sedona, I diodn't need it because I had kids to cart around. I simply liked having a minivan. Now that it was time for a new one, I was drawn to the Routan. 
I'm a VW customer having both an '08 EOS and an '06 Jetta. Subaru is not a choice for someone who wants a minivan. IMO, neither is Nissan a choice for me because I simply don't like their van. Honda, Kia, Chrysler, and Toyota are the other choices. I liked the deals offered on the Chryslers but was left a bit turned-off by the hard plastic interior parts everywhere. The small and thin 2nd row stow and go seats weren't great either. That's where the Routan steps up: better interior materials, better 2nd row seats and the plus of much better handling. I've only had the van since Monday but I love driving it.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: What type of people go for vw for minivans? (ntotrr)*

Still liking the Routan here as well. Hell there is a BWM Z4 sitting in the garage and I would say more than 50% of the time we jump in the Routan to commute to work in. I swore I would never buy a mini-van yet we have one and it just works well. I just wished it got better mileage. A V6 TDi would have been nice.


----------



## DarthJamo (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: What type of people go for vw for minivans? (v3radis)*

I just made the "Mini Van" jump. After owning sports cars all of my life, the facts are. We have 3 kids now, 2 adults, and nothing was adequate for us. After the abuse from peers about, "a minivan"i'm totally digging it. Then again ti's more like my living room, then it is a car. I mean, 5.1 surround sound, 3 displays, cup holder galore and automation.. Dude. it's paradise with teal dashboard lights!


----------

